# NTFS-3g and FUSE Module problems [SOLVED]

## shmu

Hi, even though my fuse module is compiled in my kernel as a module AND i tried emerging it. and after i modprobe fuse, and lsmod displays it as running i get this error trying to mount my NTFS partition with ntfs-3g: 

```

fusermount: 'fuseblk' support missing; try the kernel module from fuse-2.6.0 or later

Failed to create FUSE mount point.

Retry to create FUSE mount point ...

fusermount: 'fuseblk' support missing; try the kernel module from fuse-2.6.0 or later

Failed to create FUSE mount point.

Unmounting /dev/sda1 ()

```

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

SamLast edited by shmu on Mon Dec 18, 2006 4:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## numeritos

Try re-emerging fuse

----------

## Bitspyer

Hmm... mounting as root work, but still the same messages when trying to mount as user.

----------

## bubbl07

If you're using the latest version of ntfs3g, you need the latest version of fuse.  The latest version of fuse conflicts with (or is more recent than) the kernel version.

Assuming you want to use the latest version of ntfs3g/fuse available in portage, you should remove fuse support from your kernel completely, recompile, and then re-emerge sys-fs/fuse (and add fuse to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6).

Hope that helps.

----------

## Bitspyer

Strange.....

Using fuse-2.6.1, ntfs3g-0.20061115-r1 and gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r1 ....

Kernel is configured without fuse. Many recompiling of fuse and ntfs3g doesn't work....   :Crying or Very sad: 

Also trying older Versions, but this also doesn't work.

----------

## bubbl07

Just a few common oversights I've seen when dealing with module issues.  Not saying that you're necessarily having the same problem, but it's always worth a look:Is your /usr/src/linux symlink pointing to the correct kernel?Is the fuse module loaded?

----------

## Bitspyer

jep, all is on the right place....

----------

## bubbl07

What're the outputs of "lsmod" and "dmesg | grep fuse"?

Also, could you please post the contents of /etc/fstab?

----------

## numeritos

Do you have SATA support enabled on your kernel? I suppose the HD you're trying to mount is SATA because it's a special device.

Can you mount it as root?

----------

## daniel-steiner

I think, fuse fs doesn't let any other users than root mount partitions, to allow this, add this line into /etc/fuse.conf:

```
user_allow_other
```

If the file doesn't exist, just create it   :Wink: !

Have fun...

----------

## Bitspyer

This all doesn't make sense.....  :Mad: 

I don't know when the problems with ntfs-3g appears, but before it still works!

I think, the message option blkdev is a kernel system call, which can only be done with root privilegs. Don't know why this had worked before...

But it is strange, that after weeks of working, ntfs-3g doesn't work on my Desktop and also on my Laptop.

I repeat: It still works for root, but not for an user. And that is what fuse with ntfs-3g should do. Mount ntfs partitions with user rights....

Here some infos...

fuse.conf has user_allow_other

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

fuse                   42836  0

nfs                   210664  1

lockd                  58568  2 nfs

sunrpc                147964  3 nfs,lockd

radeon                109920  2

drm                    70036  3 radeon

snd_pcm_oss            39008  0

snd_mixer_oss          15616  1 snd_pcm_oss

eeprom                  7120  0

lm90                   13412  0

hwmon                   3460  1 lm90

thermal                13832  0

processor              27064  1 thermal

ohci1394               32368  0

ieee1394               89492  1 ohci1394

yenta_socket           24908  0

rsrc_nonstatic         12160  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            37912  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

8139too                24768  0

ide_cd                 36576  0

cdrom                  33120  1 ide_cd

snd_intel8x0m          16844  1

snd_intel8x0           31452  1

psmouse                34888  0

snd_ac97_codec         87968  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2368  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                72196  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21188  1 snd_pcm

ehci_hcd               26632  0

snd                    49252  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

pcspkr                  3072  0

i2c_i801                7564  0

uhci_hcd               21768  0

soundcore               8096  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          9672  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

intel_agp              22364  1

agpgart                30284  2 drm,intel_agp

```

dmesg|grep fuse

```

fuse init (API version 7.8)

fuse distribution version: 2.6.1

```

Error Message

```

mount /mnt/windowsc/

fusermount: option blkdev is privileged

Failed to create FUSE mount point.

Retry to create FUSE mount point ...

fusermount: option blkdev is privileged

Failed to create FUSE mount point.

Unmounting /dev/hda3 ()

```

----------

## Bitspyer

OK, Problem solved....

Find Solution here

```

# emerge --unmerge sys-fs/fuse

# emerge --unmerge ntfs3g

# echo ">=sys-fs/fuse-2.6.1" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

# echo ">sys-fs/ntfs3g-0.20061031" >> /etc/porgage/package.mask

# emerge ntfs3g

# modules-update

# modprobe fuse

```

----------

## bubbl07

That doesn't really solve the problem, you're just using a different version.

But I guess as long as it works, you can't complain.  Hopefully the next versions won't hate you.

----------

## arwing

I'm having some trouble with FUSE and ntfs-3g as well.

I have kernel version 2.6.19r1, FUSE version 2.6.1 and ntfs3g version 0.20061115-BETA.

Everything was once working fine with a previous version of all three, then I tried to update.  I am using the fuse module from the FUSE package not the kernel and lsmod reports it as loaded.  When I try to mount an NTFS partiton with ntfs-3g I get this error:

```
fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy

Failed to create FUSE mount point.

Retry to create FUSE mount point ...

fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy

Failed to create FUSE mount point.

Unmounting /dev/hda1 ()
```

The device is not busy.  I run umount on both the device and the mount point to make sure.  I can even use the De facto read only kernel NTFS driver to mount the partition.  I have three NTFS partitions on three different hard drives on three different hard drive controllers and they all come up with the same error.  I figure it is a problem with fuse and not ntfs3g, but I'm not sure.  

I have tried re-emerging fuse and ntfs-3g, trying the kernel verison of fuse both compiled in and as a module, and it doesn't seem to help.

Can anyone help diagnose this?

----------

## irgu

arwing: can it be that you have two versions of FUSE installed accidently or there are some leftovers from the old install?

----------

## arwing

 *irgu wrote:*   

> arwing: can it be that you have two versions of FUSE installed accidently or there are some leftovers from the old install?

 I unmerged FUSE then ran "updatedb" then "locate fuse"  all that showed up were the entries in portage. and fuser.  I also tried backdating ntfs3g to the Halloween version and it did not work, as I expected it wouldn't.  Still getting the same error.

----------

## irgu

This sounds like a mix of older ntfs-3g and newest fuse. Remove ntfs-3g, fuse, 'rmmod fuse' then install fuse 2.6.1 then ntfs-3g. The orders are important.

If still you have problem then send the outputs of ntfs-3g, mount and grep fuse /var/log/messages.

----------

## arwing

 *irgu wrote:*   

> This sounds like a mix of older ntfs-3g and newest fuse. Remove ntfs-3g, fuse, 'rmmod fuse' then install fuse 2.6.1 then ntfs-3g. The orders are important.
> 
> If still you have problem then send the outputs of ntfs-3g, mount and grep fuse /var/log/messages.

 

That did it! Thanks!

I had installed the initial version of ntfs-3g before it had shown up in portage, but as soon as there was a portage version I installed it.  

Seems the initial version was being used rather than the newer one.

All cleaned up now, thanks again.

----------

## skoff

Apologies if this has already been covered, but I was also having problems with fuse in relation

to ntfs-3g some time back. Emerging ntfs-3g I caught the following message -

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> For this version of ntfs-3g to work properly, you need to use the
> 
> kernel module included in the package, not the kernel version. To do this
> ...

 

I did that and it works fine. Again, you have to DISable fuse in the kernel.

----------

## shmu

It fixed for me when i took the Fuse out of the kernel completely and just emerged the module.

----------

